# Ist das ein Dialer????



## Penantflyer (5 Oktober 2004)

Hab da ein kleines Problemchen und komme nicht wirklich weiter.
Mein Bruder wählt mit modem und DFÜ Verbindung(Freenet 01019) ein.
Seit gestern hat sich anstatt der 01019 eine andere Nummer eingeschlichen und zwar 0067816593.
Ich hab heute alle bestehenden Verbindungen gelöscht und wieder eine neue Verbindung zu Freenet eingestellt.
Nach ein paar Einwählversuchen taucht auf einmal wieder diese komische Nummer auf.

Für nen laien wie mich sieht das stark nach Dialer aus.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was er da getrieben hat,aber weder in der Taskleiste noch sonst irgendwo taucht was auffälliges auf.

Hab gerad mal ein wenig gesucht,aber unter der Nummer finde ich nichts.

Weiss einer vielleicht was das für ne Nummer ist,und falls ein versteckter Dialer,wie ich den wieder weg kriege?
Wäre über Hilfe wirklich dankbar.Gruss Pen


----------



## Dino (5 Oktober 2004)

Ziel der Einwahlen: Vanuatu (Süd-Pazifik)
Kostenpunkt: 149 ct/min (T-Net)

Na klasse! Wie Du den wieder wegbekommst? Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller, erst einmal Beweise zu sichern, dass es ein Dialer war...


----------



## Bad JoJo (5 Oktober 2004)

*Neue Einwahlnummer mit Internet.exe 00678 16537*

Hallo,

hab auch das Problem mit der 00678 Nr. habe gerade in einem anderen  Bereich meine Situation geschildert. Ich würde es erst einmal mit umbennen des dialers versuchen meiner hieß: internet.exe. Er ist wohl unter: C:\WINNT oder C:\Windows zu finden. Dann gab es bei mir noch den dialer explorer.exe im Pfad: C:\WINNT\system32  . Ich hab das Betriebssystem Windows 2000 deshalb C:\WINNT, bei Windows 98 dürfte es C:\Windows sein. 

Meine Anfrage könnt ihr unter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77620#77620
einsehen.


----------



## galdikas (5 Oktober 2004)

Penantflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern hat sich anstatt der 01019 eine andere Nummer eingeschlichen und zwar 00 678 16593.
> 
> Weiss einer vielleicht was das für ne Nummer ist



Du kannst im Online-Telefonverzeichnis (Festnetz und Mobilnummern) von Vanuatu ( --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanuatu )  nachsehen; Internationale Vorwahl: 00 678 (irgendeinen Buchstaben oder ein Zeichen eingeben, um alle nach Rufnummern sortierten Einträge zu finden, die dieses Zeichen enthalten); auf den ersten Blick scheint die Nummer 16593 zu keinem "normalen" Eintrag zu gehören:

http://www.tvl.net.vu/english/servicesDirectories.htm

Vielleicht hilft Dir auch die *Telecom Vanuatu Ltd.* ( http://www.tvl.net.vu/ ) dabei herauszufinden, an welchen .... die Nummer 16593 in Vanuatu vergeben oder weitervermietet worden ist. Die TVL Telecom Vanuatu Ltd. gehört zu gleichen Teilen dem Staat Vanuatu, der Aktiengesellschaft France Câbles et Radio S.A. (France Telecom Group) und Cable & Wireless plc. 

contact us 
Postal address: Telecom Vanuatu Ltd PO Box 146, Port Vila - Vanuatu 
phone:+678.
fax: +678
e-mail:[email protected] 

Angeblich ist (war) es sinnvoll, bei der TVL nach dem Managing Director ...... zu fragen:

"Marke, the webmaster of Vanuatu's leading ISP suggested that all queries should be directed to ....., the Managing Director of Telecom Vanuatu Limited. It is believed that TVL leased the lines in question and has a legally binding contract which means they cannot deny service to the lines. I don't have ....s email address.
 Legitimate Vanuatu telephone numbers are in the following series: 

22000 to 27999 - Port Vila, Efate
28200 to 28299 - Epi, Emase, Tongoa
36000 to 36999 - Santo
38300 to 38499 - Pentecost, Ambae, Maewo
38500 to 38899 - Mota Lava and area
48400 to 48699 - Malekula, Ambrym, Paama, Atchin
68600 to 68799 - Tafea
83000 to 83999 - Mobile service
http://baptism.co.nz/vu_phone.html

Telecom Vanuatu Limited (Administration Office) 
Mr. ....- Managing Director
PO Box 146, Port Vila 
Tel:  +678-...
Fax:  +678-.....
Email:  mailto:[email protected]
www.vanuatu.com.vu
( Quelle: http://203.147.201.190/WebPages/BusinessContacts.htm )

Allerdings scheint sich .... seit einem Monat auf den Falklandinseln aufzuhalten:



			
				Teaberry Express schrieb:
			
		

> NEW MANAGER FOR CABLE&WIRELESS:
> 
> A new General Manager for Cable & Wireless will come to the Falklands.  .....(BS), General Manager, will hand over the responsibility to a new Chief Executive, ....., who arrives in the Islands next week. ....tells us more.
> 
> BS: ..... arrives on Monday.  He's going to be taking over as the Chief Executive Officer or General Manager.  He comes here from Vanuatu.


http://www.falklandnews.com/public/story.cfm?get=2883&source=2

"Mr ...  has worked for Cable and Wireless since 1978, in places as diverse as Doha, Turkey, the Maldives, Lebanon, Indonesia and Vanuatu."
http://www.falkland-malvinas.com/Detalle.asp?NUM=4198

gal.

_editiert_


----------



## Qoppa (6 Oktober 2004)

Hochinteressant ist das!


			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft Dir auch die *Telecom Vanuatu Ltd.* ( http://www.tvl.net.vu/ ) dabei herauszufinden, an welchen..... die Nummer 16593 in Vanuatu vergeben oder weitervermietet worden ist.


 Ich habe allerdings den Verdacht, daß die Telecom Vanuatu daran vielleicht garnicht interessiert sein könnte ... Wer vergibt denn deren Nummern? Es ist ja auffällig, daß die VTL u.a. der Cable & Wireless gehört, die sogar den Managing Director stellt. Das ist diejenige Telco (und zwar ein Global Player, dem viele Interkontinentalnetze gehören), die für Diego Garcia alleinzuständig ist (dort gibt´s keine lokale Telco, da das nur ein Militärstützpunkt ist). 

Sollte etwa C&W auch für die Nummernvergabe von manch anderen bekannten Inselparadiesen zuständig sein, die man nur vom Hörensagen kennt- oder eben von hohen Telefonrechnungen her?


----------



## galdikas (6 Oktober 2004)

Oder von der Liste derjenigen Zielländer, die von Irland aus nicht mehr Direktwahl zu erreichen sind:


_28.7.2004 - Destinations for which Direct Dial Facilities Are To Be Suspended 

 Norfolk Island 00 672 
 Sao Tome and Principe 00 239 
 Cook Island 00 682 
 Tokelau 00 690 
 Diego Garcia 00 246 
 Wallis and Futuna 00 681 
 Nauru 00 674 
 Tuvalu 00 688 
 Comoros 00 269 
 Kiribati 00 686 
 Solomon Islands 00 677 
 Mauritana 00 222 
 French Polynesia 00 689 _
 ( Quelle: http://www.comreg.ie/_fileupload/publications/ComReg0481.pdf ) 

Laut dem Jahresbericht 2004 der Cable & Wireless, Seite 14:
*Rest of the World*

2004 Total turnover: 181.000.000 GBP

Rest of the World comprises Cable & Wireless' businesses in Guernsey, Bahrain and the Maldives, together wirh smaller operations in the Seychelles, Bermuda, Sakhalin in Russia, Diego Garcia, Falkland Islands, Fiji, Ascension, St. Helena, Vanuatu an Solomon Islands. Guernsey and The Maldives account for 54 per cent of the Rest of the World revenue.
( Quelle: http://www.cw.com/docs/about_us/investor_relations/reports/annual_report_0304.pdf )

Die *TVL Telecom Vanuatu Ltd* gehört ja zu einem Drittel auch der *France Câble et Radio S.A. ( Groupe France Telecom) *. Im Oktober 2002 war der TVL-Geschäftsführer:



			
				AsiaSource schrieb:
			
		

> Telecom Vanuatu
> 
> P. O. Box 146  Port Vila
> Telephone: (+678) 22185
> ...


http://www.asiasource.org/policy/vanuatu.cfm

Die France Câble et Radio ist auch in Französisch Polynesien ( Internationale Vorwahl: 00 689) in Tahiti an der dortigen *Tahiti Nui Telecom* beteiligt und stellt deren Geschäftsführer:

*27/03/2002 - J......, Président de Tahiti Nui Telecom*

....., ancien Directeur de France Câble Radio, a été nommé Directeur général. Tahiti Nui Telecom réunit l'Office des Postes et Télécommunications pour 66 % du capital et France Telecom pour les 34 % restant, pour une durée de 20 années.
( Quelle: Pressemitteilung der Regierung von Französisch Polynesien, http://www.presidence.pf/index.php?4863+560 )

_..... Vorsitzender der Tahiti Nui Telecom

......, ehemaliger Direktor von France Cable Radio, wurde zum Geschäftsführer ernannt. Die Post- und Telekommunikationsbehörde (OPT) hält 66%, und France Telecom die restlichen 34% des Grundkapitals der Tahiti Nui Telecom für eine Dauer von 20 Jahren._

gal.

_editiert _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

Die Geschichte von "cable&wireless"
http://www.atlantic-cable.com/CableCos/CandW/index.htm

PS:
Zu lesen mit einem leichten Ironietag...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

und an wen schreibt man? an die "deutscha bank"
http://www.atlantic-cable.com/CableCos/CandW/CW/index.htm

(Telegramm in der zweiten Reihe)

und kaum vergehen ein paar Jahrzehnte, will die Deutsche Telekom c&w kaufen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/10444

Naja, der admin der cable-wireless-com-Domain sitzt in München, wer weiss, wie da die Verantwortlichkeiten liegen


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

R.Herbst schrieb:
			
		

> "Das Limit für künftige Übernahmen liegt bei ungefähr 350 Milliarden Mark", verkündete Telekom-Chef R*S* vor wenigen Tagen vollmundig.



Mann, waren das Zeiten...


----------

